# bennos dorado



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

not much in detail pics but she's my pride n joy.
pics taken on northern side of green island.

recently had the back tray upholstered to keep everything dry and secure.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice benno, If I was to have a paddle craft the dorado would be high on my list 

Lee


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Benno that is really a lovely craft , graceful lines and well set up and just waiting for some nice 5 ft waves to surf , ohhh and some spanyards to catch.


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

sounds good to me barry
ive had her in some big swell and she handles it magically.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

they are sweeeet looking kayak.


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking yak,looks like it would go fast??
Craig


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure is a sweet looking rig.
Congrats and happy yakking.
Stue


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Its just so beyoooootifull!

cheers Andybear


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice Yak mate!!!

How are you finding without a seat? Do you have much problems after a couple of hours on the water with "numb bum" and lower back?

Ben


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a sharp lookin' yak. Very nice.


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

BENM said:


> Very nice Yak mate!!!
> 
> How are you finding without a seat? Do you have much problems after a couple of hours on the water with "numb bum" and lower back?
> 
> Ben


hey ben
its pretty good actually. lower back can be stiff after a few hours. but nothing too bad.


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

finally got the guts to start drilling through the fibreglass.

added to front rod holders. gps cradle . tool mount.

bought a cheap breadboard from big w.
cut it to suit the front hatch between my legs
then screwed everything to it , then the breadboard to the yak.
pictures will tell the rest.
tried it out and works a treat , only thing i havent tried is a wet re-entry , which im thinking may be difficult.
ill have to try it out.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking good benno how does it work on the water with rods in the holders?


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks mate

works a treat. no more tangles .. and can watch the rods ...


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Benno,

yes the kazi is a ripper sea worthy yak and the colours show it off nicely. My kazi is a signal orange deck on a white hull jobby and its setup is pretty much restricted to the the lid. Brilliant fun in the surf and fast too, to sum up its a summer pleasure craft without comparison, on the downside its seemingly less stable when drifting (fishing) which takes time to overcome. But given the fun factor and its versatility its a worthy craft and money well spent.
Oh, Happy Days.

Bring on daylight saving.

Have fun.

Regards

Brian


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone want to buy this kayak ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

benno said:


> anyone want to buy this kayak ?


This forum is deader than Occy


----------

